# KCMO selling vacant houses for only a dollar



## anticivpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

KANSAS CITY, Mo. - Kansas City’s Landbank is now selling over a hundred homes for only a dollar. Felecia Shinstine says she wants to buy a dollar home to help rebuild her family.

Want to buy a home in KCMO for $1? Here's what you should know

“I have three small kids and I lost my husband last year, so my house payment is way more than what I can handle by myself,” said Shinstine.

On Sunday, Shinstine went to check out a house on 5312 Rinker Road.

“This house right now is pretty ugly. It needs a new roof and it will take some money to get these trees cut down, but it doesn’t scare me off because I know what it can be and what it will do for me and my family,” said Shinstine.

Source: http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/kcmo-selling-vacant-houses-for-only-a-dollar


----------



## anticivpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

http://www.kcmolandbank.org/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 15, 2016)

damn man, this makes me want to move to kcmo. i wonder what finding work there is like. also, they have google fiber!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome.

I'm not sure what all is entailed in qualifying to make a purchase, but if somebody here does qualify, I hope you'd try to get some of this.


----------



## Sarong (Feb 17, 2016)

im headed back 2 kcmo in a few days. There r lots of places selling cheap but need lots of work as well. I had trouble finding employment there but I think cause bi-lingual a + on most applications. I took Spanish in college but dont remember enough 2 actually use the language. I am gonna try as soon as I get there and c whats available.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 17, 2016)

didnt detriot do something like this not to long ago? any follow up on that i tihnk a few members were talking about looking into it more.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 11, 2016)

Never stopped in KCMO. Heard it's a decent town though. I'd check it out.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 12, 2016)

I almost got a trailer like this once for free. I just had to bring it up to "living standards" just like these houses (which idk what KCMO entail) and then the title was signed over to me. The structure was perfect but it had no plumbing or electricity, which was considered unlivable for some reason. But then I realized I had no money to pay someone to fix those things or knowledge of how to do them myself. 

I just don't know how electricity and plumbing make something livable? There are plenty of people that live without electricity and plumbing perfectly fine???


----------



## Sarong (Mar 14, 2016)

I am currently in KCMO and I checked into the buying $1 homes. I also saw homes selling still cheap at $80, $100, $200 and such but u have to have no felonies, warrants and such 1st off and then I heard from another they r requiring an $85K bank account as well. They give a time limit in which u have to get the residence up 2 city codes with water and electricity turned on. This is all the info I was able 2 ascertain since ofc I dont have that kind of cash 2 upgrade the home. GL 2 all who can qualify 4 ne of those.


----------



## atlastalias (Mar 27, 2016)

You probably have to meet the prerequisite of having five grand in the bank in order to fix it up. that is required by most cities that are doing these dollar home deals.


----------

